# demerit points



## xdsmack (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey guys im new to this forum. So apologies if this has already been answered. 
Do we need to notify Uber if we lose any demerit points? Is there any punishment if for losing them?


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

No


----------



## Aussie_Mike (Nov 6, 2016)

You should report yourself to Uber immediately, you will have trouble sleeping at night otherwise.

Ask them to give you a mini ban, for maybe 2 weeks.

Or maybe what you really want is is to be laid over the knee and spanked!


----------



## I.P.Daily (Jan 5, 2017)

xdsmack said:


> Hey guys im new to this forum. So apologies if this has already been answered.
> Do we need to notify Uber if we lose any demerit points? Is there any punishment if for losing them?


Tell Uber nothing.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

In WA they're able to check your demerit points online as they have your licence number, licence expiry date, and date of birth. I wouldn't bother notifying them.


----------



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

Aussie_Mike said:


> or maybe what you really want is is to be laid over the knee and spanked!


Yes please.


----------



## GPH (Dec 1, 2016)

Honesty is the best policy, you are also required as part of your car insurance agreement to advise your insurer of any "Material" changes in the last 12 months (upon renewal of your policy)


----------

